# Black Cloud Ammunition



## bowhunter04

One of the guys in my group was using black cloud 3.5" BBB this weekend. He was only putting it in for his third shell. After seeing what it was doing to the birds, I don't think I'll ever shoot it. It did exactly what it said it would, it makes wound channels. The one goose he shot at about 40 yards had 6 quarter-sized holes in the breasts. It destroyed the breasts. It's going to kill a goose but does it do you any good if it destroys the meat? Did anyone else experience similar results?


----------



## james.hunter

wow it really did that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I shot the 3 inch BB's we were sitting in the blind joking while we read the box. Where it says it makes it rain ducks. Well I must say it makes it rain. We were done after the first flock on Sat. Morning. Me and my buddy somehow both got 5 in three shots. On my last shot I was aiming at one bird, it dropped at about 40 yards, and the bird behind it about 10 yards also dropped.

I just went and bought a case last night.


----------



## Josh_Flem

A buddy of mine works at federal so he had a bunch of the factory seconds, you know the ones that wont fit in some model of guns. Anyway he gave a dozen shells or so, so now all three of us were shooting 3.5" BB Black Clouds. Two birds came in at about 30 yards, one shot form each gun, both birds had holes about the size of a peagoing throug the neck and head region, these shells are amazing. Also well patterning his gun with a patternmaster choke, the wad was busting through the cardboard at 35 yards. Just my opinion, but an awesome shell, if i wasnt a poor college student i would go buy a case.

Josh


----------



## ND_duckman

Can you shoot Black Cloud shells through a Drake Killer choke tube without hurting the gun or the choke tube?


----------



## Springerguy

Josh

I talked with the rep at the game fair - asked if it was OK with any choke. He said they did not recommend using a patternmaster choke when shooting this shell.


----------



## nodak4life

I was shooting 3" BB on opener and I am a believer that these shells do exactly what they say. You could definitely tell the difference in between the birds I shot and those shot by others in the group not using Black Cloud. I got a triple and my first band with these shells! Too bad they will put you in the poor house!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Alright boys, we are paying $200-$300 in gas per weekend, thousands of dollars in deeks. $1000 for a gun, $300 in calls. $19 for 25 shots isn't that bad.

I go through at least 2 cases of ammo a year from ducks, geese and roosters. I say if you are putting all that money into hunting an extra $4 per box isn't a big deal.

My .02


----------



## jmayerl

I have to say that black cloud is a waste of money. I shot 50 rounds of 3" BB, and have had very average results. Std beretta choke tubes in an extrema II KO. These shells accually work no better that Kent @ $9 a box. I shoot 1000+ rounds per year, and will not buy any more.
JUST MY EXPERIENCE TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH


----------



## joebobhunter4

i think they work... i was 5 for 6 with them on opener in the first 2 flocks that came in. except on the outside of a few of the shells you could tell the bbs were denting the outside of that shell and one was so bad that it wouldnt fit in my chamber? and then in the other boxes i had had the same thing except they would fit in my gun... weird


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Joe...

I noticed the same thing. I'm not really sure what to think of that whole situation. I didn't have any trouble with them fitting in the chamber, however there was some dents in the shells.


----------



## diver_sniper

Personally, I was impressed with mine. If I did my part and put the aim on right, the bird died. Simple as that. I didn't notice any over sized holes left in the breasts either. And whoever said spending a few bucks more per box of shells after all the other money we spend really isn't that bad, is right. I mean when we're to the point were some of our decoys cost 30 bucks a piece, then we buy a 30 dollar bag to hold 6 of them, you might as well make sure you're shooting a quality shell too. I'm not saying it has to be Black Cloud. I'm just saying that if the 10 dollar shells don't preform quite as well as the 16 dollar shells through your gun... Just take the leap, you'll be much happier in the end.


----------



## Josh_Flem

Springerguy said:


> Josh
> 
> I talked with the rep at the game fair - asked if it was OK with any choke. He said they did not recommend using a patternmaster choke when shooting this shell.


That is what I was told as well, but he is shooting a beretta extrema 2 with a patternmaster choke, and it seemed to be working. Whether or not it was doing damage to the choke I have no idea but the patterns were amazing.

Josh


----------



## Madison

Josh_Flem said:


> Also well patterning his gun with a patternmaster choke, the wad was busting through the cardboard at 35 yards. Just my opinion, but an awesome shell, if i wasnt a poor college student i would go buy a case.
> 
> Josh


Interesting.. The flite control wad is crucial to the pattern.. You would think the studs inside the Pmaster would cause some serious issues from preventing the wad to function the way it was designed for causing alot of flyers.

I've got a box of the black cloud I'm going to try out this weekend..

You can shoot this load through a constriction tube (drakekiller, terror, etc.) according to ATK for best results you should be using a factory mod. choke.


----------



## twopopper

Just got back from Scheels in Grand Forks. Bought 1 box of black clouds to try. The gun manager told me DO NOT shoot these through my Patternmaster, just the factory chokes.


----------



## clayton t noga

I patterned black cloud 3.5 bbb w/ patternmaster and had 90 % groups at 40 yrds w/ sbe. yes the wad was also going right through the card board.I recovered a couple of wads and they were very chewed up from the choke. they patterned better than a factory ic which 40 is a little far for. for the real test i SMOKED 2 geese at about 50 stone dead with not alot of damage, i like them!


----------



## Josh_Flem

clayton t noga said:


> I patterned black cloud 3.5 bbb w/ patternmaster and had 90 % groups at 40 yrds w/ sbe. yes the wad was also going right through the card board.I recovered a couple of wads and they were very chewed up from the choke. they patterned better than a factory ic which 40 is a little far for. for the real test i SMOKED 2 geese at about 50 stone dead with not alot of damage, i like them!


These were the same results I saw, even though they say not ot use them with the patternmaster, for some reason it works.

Josh


----------



## R Diddy 08

It definitely does damage. A guy I was hunting with during early season had 3.5" BBB and shot it every shell until he ran out. He took down a blackbird with it and there was a hole through the skull about the size of a pea. Definitely does what it was meant to...


----------



## djleye

> If I did my part and put the aim on right, the bird died. Simple as that.


Kinda works that way with all the loads doesn't it?????


----------



## USAlx50

Nope, you need a little ridge on the edge of a fraction of the pellets in your low density steel shot to kill birds more effectively, duh.


----------



## glaciallakeslds

USAlx50 said:


> Nope, you need a little ridge on the edge of a fraction of the pellets in your low density steel shot to kill birds more effectively, duh.


haha damn and here i thought i keep missing the goose entirely. guess I'll have to get rid of my $10-12 boxes of shells and get some black cloud so i can start killing geese :withstupid:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I've shot plenty of small birds, including doves with large shot on an experimental basis, and a regular steel BB will leave a pea-sized hole (or larger) in the head of a small bird with a fragile skull....don't need black cloud to do that. After shooting 2 boxes of black cloud I have determined that Hevi-steel is still WAY superior (pattern, killing power, etc) to the black cloud offering for the same price. Federal wins the coolest named shotshell contest of 2007 though. :lol:

Are you guys really sure you're actually killing more and better with black cloud, or are you leading yourselves to believe you are?? I honestly saw no increase in lethality, range, or meat damage over regular federal ultrashoks or winchester premiums!?! Maybe I didn't get enough of the "mean little UFO's" in my two boxes to make a difference!!

:huh:


----------



## Josh_Flem

It seems to me that it was more an improvement in distant kills for a low density shot. Yeah, hevi-steel will probably do the same thing but at twice the price. A well placed shot is your first priority,a nd I do not believe that Black Cloud is the savior to cure all who can't shoot, but it can definately reech for a low density shell, and I believe that is what they were going for. I guess bash it or don't believe it, I'm not here to sell it, I'm just saying I think they might be on to something with their new wads and new shot, and for low density shot and downrange effectiveness it most definately has my vote. Just my .02

Josh


----------



## USAlx50

I will agree with you that I believe the wad helps keep things tighter, therefor higher pellet counts downrange. Kevin (drakekiller) said a guy with his choke patterned them and they did well to 45 yards but after that fell apart fast. Id guess the saucers start flying around down range.

I'm very skeptical of the saucers being more deadly at range. Ive heard the opposite about people having penetration problems with them, finding saucer pellets just under the skin. Think about it it is the same density but it has that saucer thing to make it that much harder to penetrate.

All in all you I believe you can get those denser patterns that is really the reason they might have more punch, for much cheaper.

Disclaimer: I am a keyboard expert and nothing I say should be used as fact. Although I am usually right. :wink:


----------



## usmarine0352

jmayerl said:


> I have to say that black cloud is a waste of money. I shot 50 rounds of 3" BB, and have had very average results. Std beretta choke tubes in an extrema II KO. These shells accually work no better that Kent @ $9 a box. I shoot 1000+ rounds per year, and will not buy any more.
> JUST MY EXPERIENCE TAKE IT FOR WHAT ITS WORTH


Were you actually hitting your targets or missing?

If your missing, doesn't matter if your shooting Blackcloud, Hevi-Shot, Lead, Steel, they won't do their jobs.

My brother is a horrible shot. Won't let him shoot the expensive stuff, just a waste of money for him. :roll:

But from my small experience with it, we had a wounded goose walking along the shoreline about 40 yds away. My buddy gave it two shots with Kent Fasteel BB's. No noticable affect, accept BB's hitting all around the goose. I aimed in, gave it one shot of the Blackcloud and it fell over dead.
I was impressed.

The guy above makes a good point....spend all that money on trucks, guns, gear, decoys, and then go cheap on $4 of shells.

Like the fisherman who buys a $40,000 bass boat, $40,000 truck, thousands of dollars of lures and rods, and says, "Give me the cheapest fishing line possible. So I can save $4." .......and then lose the fish of a lifetime. The only thing between a big fish and you is 10lbs fishing line. Do you want to spend the extra $4?

Most importantly though.....you need to be able to hit your target. Without that, doesn't matter what your shooting, gun or ammo.

:sniper:

By the way, I shoot the cheap stuff. Because I'm not the best shot. Like Dirty Harry said, "A man has got to know his limitations."

If I become a better shot, then I might shoot the more expensive stuff. Until then, cheapo it is for me.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

JOSH FLEM.... not trying to sell hevi-steel or anything, just stating from experience that it kills better than Black Cloud at any range. I've tried Black Cloud, and compared to Hevi-Steel it is not even in the same realm.

BLACK CLOUD (regular steel) *25.99 +/- for 25 shells*
HEVI STEEL ( 20% HEAVIER than black cloud) *27.99 +/- for 25 shells*
HEVI SHOT (heavier than lead) *3 bucks a shell*.

Just my .02 for what it's worth.


----------



## Almomatic

Since I had to work this weekend I didn't get to spend the morning in the field like I would have, had to go jump a slough in the evening and I tried out the Black Cloud, we had bacon wrapped duck for supper and damn do those flight stopper pellets hurt when you bite into them!!


----------



## Almomatic

I am pesimistic when it comes to new waterfowl load since I love Kent Fast Steel 3" #2's for everything, but I did notice that the black cloud #2's put some pretty big holes in the breasts of the birds I shot, only a few shells spent so the jury is still out but so far so good.


----------



## usmarine0352

HATCHETMAN said:


> JOSH FLEM.... not trying to sell hevi-steel or anything, just stating from experience that it kills better than Black Cloud at any range. I've tried Black Cloud, and compared to Hevi-Steel it is not even in the same realm.
> 
> BLACK CLOUD (regular steel) *25.99 +/- for 25 shells*
> HEVI STEEL ( 20% HEAVIER than black cloud) *27.99 +/- for 25 shells*
> HEVI SHOT (heavier than lead) *3 bucks a shell*.
> 
> Just my .02 for what it's worth.


What size Blackcloud are you shooting?

At Gander Mountain and Sportman's Warehouse 3inch BB's and 2's go for $19.99


----------



## jmayerl

*Thanks alot for the personal insult USMARINE0352.* To be honest with you I did pattern the new load (just like any responsible shooter would do), before hunting with black cloud. It patterned OK some noticible holes in the pattern @ 35 yards. I consider myself an average to above average shooter. This also comes with practice, like I said when you hunt as much as I do, you know when things work and when they don't work. So please keep the comments like that for your friends for they mayfind it amussing.


----------



## usmarine0352

jmayerl said:


> *Thanks alot for the personal insult USMARINE0352.* To be honest with you I did pattern the new load (just like any responsible shooter would do), before hunting with black cloud. It patterned OK some noticible holes in the pattern @ 35 yards. I consider myself an average to above average shooter. This also comes with practice, like I said when you hunt as much as I do, you know when things work and when they don't work. So please keep the comments like that for your friends for they mayfind it amussing.


Hey,

There wasn't any insult there. I was asking you a question. You said you had avg. results....what's that mean? Hit ratio? Quickness of death of shot birds? Standard patterning? What? Just trying to get some clarification.

No need to get defensive.

:sniper:


----------



## Josh_Flem

HATCHETMAN said:


> JOSH FLEM.... not trying to sell hevi-steel or anything, just stating from experience that it kills better than Black Cloud at any range. I've tried Black Cloud, and compared to Hevi-Steel it is not even in the same realm.
> 
> BLACK CLOUD (regular steel) *25.99 +/- for 25 shells*
> HEVI STEEL ( 20% HEAVIER than black cloud) *27.99 +/- for 25 shells*
> HEVI SHOT (heavier than lead) *3 bucks a shell*.
> 
> Just my .02 for what it's worth.


And like I said I'm not trying to sell blackcloud, I was just saying what I think they were going for. I will never shoot hevi-shot, can't afford it, unless they wanna sponser me its just not economical with the number of shells I shoot a year. I consider myself an average shot, no better than anyone else. Never shot hevi-steel, I will most likely try it, and as far as what shell I shoot most in the field it would be winchester expert high velocity, easier on the pocket books. Federal tried something new, some love it, some hate it, but unless manufacturers keep trying new things the next great load will never be developed. I am a firm believer that if you can put your shot where it needs to be placed then stuff is going to die plain and simple. And in no way do I mean this as a personal attack, just telling you my true position on the subject.

Josh


----------



## HATCHETMAN

USMARINE
I was shooting Black cloud 3.5" 2's and Hevi-steel 3.5" 2's, with the energy difference I could have likely dropped a shot size with hevi-steel and still had the same energy, plus a better pattern, but I have not tried that yet this year. There is a noticeable difference between the killing effectiveness between the 2 loads (hevi-steel being MUCH better) IMO. If you think BC is the shiz then you try the same size hevi-steel and tell me which you prefer. I bet you never touch BC again.

HM


----------



## goosebusters

Hatchetman, I'm guessing that either Colorado has some serious Excise taxes that we don't have here or you are getting screwed when it comes to Black Cloud. I just bought a box of 3.5 inch BB for 19.99 to give it a shot, that is 8 bucks a box cheaper than heavysteel. I know I could just buck up and pay another 8 bucks, but you have to figure in cost vs. benefits. I wouldn't buy any product from Hevishot company again, not worth it. Just like I will never buy Kent's again (2 duds in one box is ridiculous). I usually try and be fair, I will give every product a shot. Then just shoot what I like and what gives me the most confidence in a given situation.


----------



## usmarine0352

HATCHETMAN said:


> USMARINE
> I was shooting Black cloud 3.5" 2's and Hevi-steel 3.5" 2's, with the energy difference I could have likely dropped a shot size with hevi-steel and still had the same energy, plus a better pattern, but I have not tried that yet this year. There is a noticeable difference between the killing effectiveness between the 2 loads (hevi-steel being MUCH better) IMO. If you think BC is the shiz then you try the same size hevi-steel and tell me which you prefer. I bet you never touch BC again.
> 
> HM


You may be right. My friend shoots the Hevi-Shot and loves it. I never compared Blackcloud to Hevi-Shot, I said it shot better then the standard steel we were shooting.

 :sniper:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I've know a competetive sporting clays shooter that shoots nothing but hevi #4's 2 3/4 inch, in a browning trap gun with turkey chokes, and he FREQUENTLY kills geese at ranges I wouldn't dream of even shooting at. I personally don't shoot a lot of hevi's because of the expense, but there is no question in my mind that both products are more lethal than any standard or BC steel load. For cost and quality benefits and geese killed my buffered 3.5" 1 1/4 ounce reloads at 1666 fps take the cake if you're talking about just a cost factor. I could probably get hevi-steel much cheaper too, but I just quoted those prices off the internet to give everyone the idea that the stuff is not twice as expensive like most people think it is. Now pure Hevi shot is twice to three times more expensive...atleast for me. You're right...let people use what they want or like..I was just trying to tell you that in my opinion compared to other alternatives the Black Cloud is just a gimmick, that's all. Maybe someone would benefit from this bit of information!! HAVE FUN!!

HM


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I shoot black cloud and love it. I also shoot standard blue box Federal. They all kill the birds dead. Take head shots and you can use 4 shot. Just me .02

As for the fact of kent having dud shells. I was going through a the rest of the shells in a box of kent last weekend of early season, and I had three shells left at the end of the day. When I looked at the three shells left one of them was missing half of the metal neck at the back of the shell. I am scared to even think what would have heppened if I would have shot it.

I sent that back to Kent to see what they think of it..


----------



## usmarine0352

Got a heck of a deal on shells at Joe's Sporting Goods in MN.

There first loads (not seconds), but they got the wrong shipment sent to them and they were in French.

So they were normally $11.99 a box for 3 inch 12 gauge 2's and BB's.

I got them for $8.50 a box, so I picked up 2 cases. Saved about $70.

Can't say no to that.

:sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I once got charged for 1 box, instead of 10 boxes. I guess thats what I get when I spend $2000 on other stuff. It kind of made my day though..


----------



## I_grow_pheasants

I shot Black Cloud 3 1/2" BB's on goose opener and missed three birds at ten yards with thier landing gear down. Next day i shot Remington 3" BBB (ones laying around in the garage) and a flock of 10 came in, and I killed three. Now I had to use the 3" remington's because we were at a golf course, and had to go a little smaller (golf course manager's request). So that was my field test, and it proved nothing at all! All it means is I shot better one day then the next, so I couldn't prove black cloud worked any better. I guess I will have to hunt more, oh damn, poor me! Now my hunting buddies were shooting black cloud on opener and the birds they hit were dead everytime, and i did notice a little more damage to the birds to the birds, but how can i be sure? So i guess in closing, I have no idea what works better, all I know, if you shoot well anything works, but i guess the idea of black cloud is to be more forgiving, we will see, only time will tell.


----------



## usmarine0352

So I guess "*field testing*" is best done by experts. Who are also expert shots.

Can't tell how a new shell/round will work on real game unless you test it on real game.

Guess I won't be getting that job anytime soon. If I was a great shot, it would be, "Move over Tom Knapp!!!!!"


----------



## USAlx50

Patrick Flanigan already told Tom Knapp whats up 8)

SX3 8)


----------



## usmarine0352

USAlx50 said:


> Patrick Flanigan already told Tom Knapp whats up 8)
> 
> SX3 8)


So is it the arrow or the indian?

:beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

The indian makes the arrow...trust me it's the indian.


----------



## goosebusters

I'm suprised that some Foiles supporter has come on yet to say that destroying birds is a good thing. Where has Wingedshooter7 been lately, this site has been missing something for the last couple months. I think we need his enthusiasm at a time like now when everyone has been hiding waiting to pounce on someone that hunts different than they do. A little game I like to call Crouching tiger hidden stab you in the jaw.


----------



## GVGoose

What's the point? I think you're better off making an investment of a patternmaster or whatever choke you think you will be better. Make that one time investment of 90 bucks instead of spending the extra money on ever box of shells you buy. I have a patternmaster and shoot nothing but steel shot at honkers. Learn how to make head shots. If you have honkers within 30 yards, a steel pattern through my patternmaster is plenty tight to whack em in the head. I've made and seen some amazing shots with steel made through these chokes so in my opinion I really don't see the need to buy black cloud. I think you'd probably be better of buying a choke because it will save you in the longrun and you should definately be happy with your results

And for the comment about killing 10 geese in 6 shots, that's cool that it happened that way but what happens when it's the regular season and that happens again? Then you're over your limit...I guess I'd rather kill 1 bird per shot so I can work more flocks to get my limit...unless it'd be snow geese then the more the merrier.

This is just my personal opinion, take it or leave it. I'd rather have a choke that patterns well...


----------



## USAlx50

HATCHETMAN said:


> The indian makes the arrow...trust me it's the indian.












Agreed.

Thats kind of what I was getting at GV- cheap steel shoots very lethal patterns through my drakekiller and have seen other chokes like PM's do the same.


----------



## usmarine0352

GVGoose said:


> What's the point? I think you're better off making an investment of a patternmaster or whatever choke you think you will be better. Make that one time investment of 90 bucks instead of spending the extra money on ever box of shells you buy. I have a patternmaster and shoot nothing but steel shot at honkers. Learn how to make head shots. If you have honkers within 30 yards, a steel pattern through my patternmaster is plenty tight to whack em in the head. I've made and seen some amazing shots with steel made through these chokes so in my opinion I really don't see the need to buy black cloud. I think you'd probably be better of buying a choke because it will save you in the longrun and you should definately be happy with your results
> 
> And for the comment about killing 10 geese in 6 shots, that's cool that it happened that way but what happens when it's the regular season and that happens again? Then you're over your limit...I guess I'd rather kill 1 bird per shot so I can work more flocks to get my limit...unless it'd be snow geese then the more the merrier.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion, take it or leave it. I'd rather have a choke that patterns well...


True. Very good point.

But I've always had problems with aftermarket chokes like Briley's and Pattermaster's coming loose after every shot and that sucks.


----------



## GVGoose

I had that problem to...but I took my choke tube wrench and slightly tightened my patternmaster and now I don't have that problem...you don't want to over tighten it but just a little bit and mine doesn't come loose now


----------



## bandman

GVGoose:
:bowdown: 
You said everything I was to lazy to type the umpteen times I've revisted this thread.


----------



## usmarine0352

Sweet, I'll try to tighten 'r up.

:sniper:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I mostly use Reloads, Federal ultra-shok bb's and winchester el-cheapo experts (2,BB) through the wad-wizard, so I see your point...I was just trying to give y'all some info on a load that IMO does much better than the BC for the same or slightly more money. For any reasonable range a person should be shooting steel, the WW and 3.5 BB's at 1500 + do the job perfectly! :beer:


----------



## jpopp1781

i was wondering if you can shoot black cloud through a comp n choke. I know that it doesn't recommend shooting it through a pattern master choke. Just wondering if anyone shoots through a comp n choke and with what results. Also wondering what shot people would recommend in the 3 1/2 for pass shooting over decoys at mallards 30- 45 yards. Thanks


----------



## Flightstopper

bowhunter04 said:


> One of the guys in my group was using black cloud 3.5" BBB this weekend. He was only putting it in for his third shell. After seeing what it was doing to the birds, I don't think I'll ever shoot it. It did exactly what it said it would, it makes wound channels. The one goose he shot at about 40 yards had 6 quarter-sized holes in the breasts. It destroyed the breasts. It's going to kill a goose but does it do you any good if it destroys the meat? Did anyone else experience similar results?


I had similar results! Made swiss cheese out of the breasts but brought em down good!


----------



## honker85

black clouds are awsum i love foldin birds....i havent put that big of holes through them though....if your a good shot anything will work...i only shoot them because it foldsem good


----------



## duckp

Black cloud=tighter patterns in almost any choke.

Fast,light steel=OK,but after 30 yds approx,same speed as heavier(more pellets)steel.You decide if you want more pellets or not.Pellets kill,not speed.(the right sized pellets)

Money?there's the rub isn't it?B Cloud costs more but not the figures 'banded'about here.Look around and buy for about $17 a box-except at Wally World where 'every day low prices'will bust you.

After market chokes?OK if you want but how many have actually compared them to factory chokes(recent vintage factory chokes)in legitimate pattern tests?(multiple loads,30 yd disc used to measure and count,minimum of 5 targets per load).VERY FEW.

Its your $$-spend it based on facts,not internet babble.I'd wager less than 10% here have done meaningful patterning based on comments reviewed.


----------



## swampcommander

I'm shootinng 3inch number 4 blackclouds an don't have any promblens killing ducks 50,60 yards out with a full choke a friend i hunt with is killing them 70,80 yards out with a aftermarket ex full choke. For the money its the best shell i've shot and i've never seen any over sized holes in the brest.


----------



## dsm16428

swampcommander said:


> I'm shootinng 3inch number 4 blackclouds an don't have any promblens killing ducks 50,60 yards out with a full choke a friend i hunt with is killing them 70,80 yards out with a aftermarket ex full choke. For the money its the best shell i've shot and i've never seen any over sized holes in the brest.


70 to 80 yards huh? I got news for ya. #4 steel at 80 yards will literally BOUNCE off of birds. 80 yards...maybe at the spot they landed...then bounced when you shot em at 30-40 yards...maybe. Choke constriction is NOT what kills birds and means nothing if the pellet doesn't have the energy to do its job by the time it gets to the bird. :shake:


----------



## the professor

swampcommander said:


> I'm shootinng 3inch number 4 blackclouds an don't have any promblens killing ducks 50,60 yards out with a full choke a friend i hunt with is killing them 70,80 yards out with a aftermarket ex full choke. For the money its the best shell i've shot and i've never seen any over sized holes in the brest.


*B.S.*


----------



## davenport wa.

i shoot a bps 10 ga dwith a patternmaster, and shoot bb black cloud and geese fall down pretty good, iam to tight to buy a choke, so i settled for my patternmaster and bc, works good for me 2nd season with it, bob


----------



## mjschuette

I thought I read something on nodak about blackcloud wads getting stuck in patternmasters? anybody else read that?


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

If your decoying birds, there is no reason to spend $20+ on a box of shells. Shots for decoying birds are usually within 30 yards, and the $10 a box Federals will put down just as many birds as the Black Clouds. Pass shooting or spring snows are about the only reason I could maybe think of someone buying them due to the fact your probably going to be taking some longer shots. oke:


----------



## goosegrinder

We've shot a few boxes and have never had big holes thru the meat but we head shoot all of our fowl. :beer: Learn to shoot better boys, learn to shoot better. oke:

Alex


----------



## Deerslayr92

I was shooting 3" 2 shot this year for ducks and killed two in two shots. One was 30 yards and the other was 40-45 yards. The flight stopper pellets did what they were meant to do. The only down size is that they put a few decent holes in the breast nothing to major though. All in all i think these shells are amazing. :beer:


----------



## the professor

Deerslayr92 said:


> I was shooting 3" 2 shot this year for ducks and killed two in two shots. One was 30 yards and the other was 40-45 yards. The flight stopper pellets did what they were meant to do. The only down size is that they put a few decent holes in the breast nothing to major though. All in all i think these shells are amazing. :beer:


what about that statement makes you feel that these loads are amazing? What, besides bigger holes in the meat, did they accomplish that a load of xpert 3" 2's or kent 3" 2's cannot do in those ranges?


----------



## Buck25

Deerslayr92 said:


> I was shooting 3" 2 shot this year for ducks and killed two in two shots. One was 30 yards and the other was 40-45 yards. The flight stopper pellets did what they were meant to do. The only down size is that they put a few decent holes in the breast nothing to major though. All in all i think these shells are amazing. :beer:


I've always dreamed of shooting two ducks in two shots...Maybe black cloud is the answer to my prayers!


----------



## lesserhunter

^ about time you figure that out^


----------



## bluebird

the professor said:


> Deerslayr92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shooting 3" 2 shot this year for ducks and killed two in two shots. One was 30 yards and the other was 40-45 yards. The flight stopper pellets did what they were meant to do. The only down size is that they put a few decent holes in the breast nothing to major though. All in all i think these shells are amazing. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> what about that statement makes you feel that these loads are amazing? What, besides bigger holes in the meat, did they accomplish that a load of xpert 3" 2's or kent 3" 2's cannot do in those ranges?
Click to expand...

I have had horrible luck with Kent. Had 2 cases and got tons of miss fires. So one thing i do know is even when BC shells are exposed to moister and sit for a year in the shed they still fire, can't say the same for Kent even new out of the box. Yes BC does a great job killing bird's dead.


----------



## Buck25

lesserhunter said:


> ^ about time you figure that out^


haha


----------



## pheasants

I have shot 14 cases of Kent Faststeel mainly in the 3.5" 1 3/8oz BB or 2s for either honkers or Snows over the last 4 years and I have had not 1 missfire or problem with kents. I have killed numerous birds with them. One thing I will say is they are VERY dirty but hey that doesnt bother me cause I pretty much clean my gun once a week anyways. For the price I have not found a better shell. Now I will say in mid to late january and Feb when I am hunting TOUGH late season honkers I usually go to Hevi Metal 3.5" BBB. TON of payloud in that shell and knowdown power.

Its been said before you can get the same performance out of good steel and a good choke like Pattermaster or Wad Wizard as you can out of the BC and the flightstopper wad. Its bascially the same philosphy but BC does have the flitestopper pellets which I am not sure on.

My conclusion on them is yes they do shoot and kill really well but not any different than I can get on some other loads and choke combinations at cheaper prices.


----------



## davenport wa.

B/C DWORKS GOOD FOR ME ONCE IN A WHILE I GET A WOUNND CHANNEL , BUT IT SURE BRINGS EN DOWN, GIVEM A LITTLE MORE LEAD AND THAT PROBLEM SHOUD GO AWAY. :beer:


----------



## DuckDefiner

Someone said that didn't have very good results wih blackcloud it's mostly the shooter. And if you want to get the most out of blackcloud pick up a kicks or carlsons choke tube designed for bc they are amazing i thought blackcloud was amazing before I got the choke tube you can effectively shoot 20 plus yards farther than regular steel my buddy hit a goose at 15 yards in the breast. Huge mistake! There wasn't any meat left on that bird for even the dog to chew on. Just my opinion but black cloud rocks and it does make it rain! :beer:


----------

